# Nocturne progress



## caters (Aug 2, 2018)

I am composing a nocturne in Bb. To me Eb and Bb fit very well as keys into the definition of a nocturne(music that evokes a nighttime feeling).

Here is what I plan to do in the nocturne:


*Section**More Detail**Proposed length*AEstablishes Tonic of Bb7 measuresBModulates from and back to Bb6 measuresA'Octave variation7 measuresA''Tremolo of a 3rd added11 measuresB'Octave variation6 measuresA'''Right hand down an octave, modulates to parallel minor at the end12 measuresCContrasting key5 measuresDModulates from minor to parallel major12 measuresA''''Faster triplets7 measuresB''Faster triplets, Left hand down an octave6 measuresA'''''Faster triplets, both hands down an octave, right hand plays melody in octaves like in A'7 measuresC'Octave variation, slower triplets10 measuresD'Octave variation, slower triplets12 measuresA''''''Slower triplets14 measuresRitardandoBrings piece towards an endAt least 3 measuresRoot position chord in unisonPerpetuates the piece1 measure at the most1st inversion up an octave in unisonPerpetuates1 measure at the most2nd inversion down 2 octaves in unisonFinal ending chord1 measure at the most

Now I do have mini ritardandos(slows down by 10 bpm) for each B section towards the ending measure of that section and probably will for each D section as well but the ritardando section would get even slower.

Here are the PDF and mp3 files of what I have composed so far. I am not even halfway there yet:

View attachment Nocturne in Bb.pdf

View attachment Nocturne in Bb.mp3


What do you think of it so far? Should I add a B section between the third and fourth A sections?


----------

